# 20t-19t motors



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

how much more speed or torque would i get out of a 19turn motor compared to my stock 20turn stinger motor(how much would it cost for a 19turn motor that has a high quality)


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Just pick up a Chameleon 2 armature for 15.00 or so .
You'll see a small increase in power and speed.

R.S.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Actually, you'll see a BIG increase. The Stinger has very little timing (maybe zero) and magnets that are very poor. A ROAR stock motor is usually much faster.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

You can't change the armature in the stinger motor. 

I think the best motor for replacing a stinger is a Trinity Street Spec motor, it has a bit more power but has fairly low timing which means that it should last a good while compated to a ROAR stock motor or 19 turn spec motor.


----------



## DaBomB_StamPeDe (Jun 17, 2005)

I would go with a Speed Gems Extreme 17t myself. Great speed and torque increase and adjustable timing and a XL-1 can handle just fine if you don't overgear. If you using good batteries wheelies with this motor are easily obtained. Also the Stinger has 0 degrees timing and very very weak magnets. I've takin Stinger arms and put them in many other cans and then the performance is pretty good with great torque.


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks for the tips but which one should i buy
O i am still hoping for more suggestions


----------



## speedfreak_on_the_oval (Dec 6, 2001)

What type of car is this going in? If you buy a new motor you will need to adjust your gearing for not only performance, but, if you put a low turn mod in <16 you need to think about run time as well. Also, "which one should I buy?", again, what are you going for? Tourque, RPM, both? This is more noticable with stock motors, but in mods there are different winds available, even in the budget ones.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

GEt the reedy 19 spec. its about 35 dollors and it is a freakin fast motor

cD


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks its going in a stock rusty


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

i wm still open to suggestions here


----------

